# 1990 Maxima Seat Belt/Door lock control



## dlbelter (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a '90 Maxima and the auto door locks and shoulder belts sometimes don't work. Is there a relay/switch that controls there operation? Is there anything else I can check?


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow this is old and the poor guy never got answered!


----------

